# Glucosamine



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Can it really help with the knees and shoulders. ? A nurse friend of mine saw me cripple out of my truck today . She said you need to start taking Chondroitin! And I walked out of the store with a 12 pack? She said ......you need to stop doing that too !! . I hate meeting up with old friends ..!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I know it literally kept my last dog alive and well for two more years.

I ran out once and missed a day. literally, he couldn't get up the next day.

I got emergency pills from the vet and two days later...running around.

Don't know about humans.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Robie said:


> I know it literally kept my last dog alive and well for two more years.
> 
> I ran out once and missed a day. literally, he couldn't get up the next day.
> 
> ...


It's a dog med?


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

A lot of the same supplemets and medications are given to humans and animals. Sometimes dogs even get the good pain pills they'll share with you.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

blacktop said:


> It's a dog med?


Not always...

https://www.webmd.com/arthritis/tc/glucosamine-and-chondroitin-topic-overview


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I started taking glucosamine chondroitin last May, after pulling up lame on a nine mile hike. Can't honestly say I feel one whit different, though to be fair, I haven't had occasion/gonads to push myself that hard since (it was seriously strenuous clambering over rocks most of the way).

Wanted to give it plenty of time to do its thing before testing. I'll be doing that this spring.

So bottom line, my jury's still out.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> I started taking glucosamine chondroitin last May, after pulling up lame on a nine mile hike. Can't honestly say I feel one whit different, though to be fair, I haven't had occasion/gonads to push myself that hard since (it was seriously strenuous clambering over rocks most of the way).
> 
> Wanted to give it plenty of time to do its thing before testing. I'll be doing that this spring.
> 
> So bottom line, my jury's still out.


My friend says once you start . You have to continue taking it. My wife is a pharmacist tech. She said the same thing once you start. You gotta stick with it or it won't work.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> I started taking glucosamine chondroitin last May, after pulling up lame on a nine mile hike. Can't honestly say I feel one whit different, though to be fair, I haven't had occasion/gonads to push myself that hard since (it was seriously strenuous clambering over rocks most of the way).
> 
> Wanted to give it plenty of time to do its thing before testing. I'll be doing that this spring.
> 
> So bottom line, my jury's still out.


I'm not sure how to take this post . Let me read it again


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I think what they're really saying is that most people expect it to do its magic in 2-3 weeks, and give up on it when it doesn't work that quickly. That's why I'm giving it a year before putting the pedal to the metal. The proof will be in the pudding when I repeat that hike this spring.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

When I first started using this stuff, it took a month or 6 weeks to feel any effectiveness from using it. 
Once it was noticeable, I cut back from 3 tablets a day to 2 per day for the next three months and then reduced it further to one a day. 
Seems to be effective unless, of course, I forget to take it for a few days. Duh!
When that happens, I increase the dose for a week or so and it all seems to work out fine.

Costco has Glucosamine with Chondroitin and MSM for a reasonable price. That's the stuff I use.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I take it and also take Tumeric, both help but it takes a while before you notice and as everyone else said , don't stop.

You really do not notice it's not working until you stop taking it


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I just started taking tumeric curcumin so the schools still out on that one for me. I've been taking glucosomine w/ chondoitin (helps it to metabolize) for probably 20 years. I really messed up my knees hiking with heavy photography gear and spend all day on concrete floors, not considering the value of good shoes.

Since it's been so long and I've stopped numerous times I know for sure it makes a difference. It will take a week or so but my knees will remind me of my past sins. But I only have taken one pill a day, I don't do the recommended two.

My dog gets one a day two and she gets around very good for a 13+ year old dog. She was slowing way down and I researched it and found they are no different than humans in the way it works so can use people pills. The pet store or vets would charge way more I imagine.


----------



## topflite (Dec 29, 2016)

It made a world of difference for my Great Dane when she got older. I would not hesitate to use it myself.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

My skeptic rheumatologist says 2 things: (1) glucosamine is shown to have benefit, and (2) it can't hurt.

I've been a user for years, and I can't really say that it has helped/hurt... I still run marathons at almost 50, so maybe that tells you something.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been taking it for probably 25 years now.
One of those things that I think it's working and too scared to stop.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Anecdotal tidbit; not sure if it's relevant here or not.

First week of November, I took a fall and banged my elbow on a sidewalk. Of course it was sore for a while, but also within a week I had fluid buildup. It's not quite as sore now, but still sore, and I still have the fluid there. 

Classic case of bursitis, which glucosamine is supposed to combat. At the time of the injury, I had already been taking it for six months.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

Same story here, started giving it to the dog awhile ago and noticed it working, so I got the stuff from Costco and used it myself. 

I do notice a significant difference with my knees and ankles, but it’s not a miracle cure. If you’ve got aches and pains that an aspirin won’t fix, glucosamine isn’t going to do it either.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Some won't do much noticeable for you. If you don't notice a major improvement in 2 weeks, it's the wrong formulation, or one of those supplements isn't going to help.

I tried multiple ones that didn't work for me, this one works.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

hdavis said:


> Some won't go much noticeable for you. If you don't notice a majo improvement in 2 weeks, it's the wrong formulation, or one of those supplements isn't going to help.
> 
> I tried multiple ones that didn't work for me, this one works.


No wonder, that one has hallucinogenic acid!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

RangoWA said:


> No wonder, that one has hallucinogenic acid!


LOL

That improves joint lubricity, important for those with torn cartilage.

Substantial repair can occur over 2 or so years with this formulation, so you may be able to walk without pain without taking it. Reinjure your knees, and you have to take it again.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

TimNJ said:


> I've been taking it for probably 25 years now.
> One of those things that I think it's working and too scared to stop.



Stop taking it so you can see what it's doing for you now. In the end, your body does all the work of healing, and supplements are just there to help.

You may have healed already part way, and you'll find out soon enough one way or the other if you stop.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

I take MSM/Glucosamine/Chondroitin (https://naturalfactors.com/product/msm-joint-formula/) and it definitely works for me maybe 80% of pain gone. I added shark liver oil (https://belllifestyleproducts.com/products/51-shark-liver-oil) which also helped, then curcumin (http://nakaherbs.com/english/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Nutri-CURe-v2-brochure.pdf) which definitely reduces inflammation. 

Recently I added shark cartilage (https://belllifestyleproducts.com/products/1-joint-support) as an ongoing nutritional supplement for connective tissue. It's supposed to be cat's azz for joint pain but mine is already well handled. 

YMMV depending on diet, other supplements and personal factors.

I gave the same MSM..., fish and shark liver oil to two older dogs and it really helped them, took about six weeks to see the effect. 

Good luck to all, hope this helps!


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Been taking the glucosamine MSM & chrondroitin for ~15 years, when I stop, after about 4 weeks more or less my fingernails become much more delicate.... And a sciatic nerve injury will flare up.

And my hair grows in a little faster.....

10-30 cents a day, as long as it does no major harm to my innards....


An aside most modern people do not eat the connective tissues off the bones of the meat anymore as a "normal" food source, and through home cooked foods such as soup bones and pig/chicken feet etc....

Compared to old country Vietnamese Americans suffer much higher connective tissue issues. An immigrant Viet will leave a chicken bone joint completely free of soft tissue in normal dining.

USA health care has NO interest in ANY food related health care, There is NO way they can profit from preventive food and supplements, and have tried to disparage & ban them for decades.....

Many don't work for some, A few work for none....A few help nearly everyone.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

It seems to be working . The whif says I'm not walking so funny anymore .


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> I started taking glucosamine chondroitin last May, after pulling up lame on a nine mile hike. Can't honestly say I feel one whit different, though to be fair, I haven't had occasion/gonads to push myself that hard since (it was seriously strenuous clambering over rocks most of the way).
> 
> Wanted to give it plenty of time to do its thing before testing. I'll be doing that this spring.
> 
> So bottom line, my jury's still out.


Maybe it doesn't work on goats. Old or otherwise.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, there's a lot of anecdotal evidence it works for dogs. Not sure if goats lie above or below that line.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Well, there's a lot of anecdotal evidence it works for dogs. Not sure if goats lie above or below that line.


Just for Chits and giggles . How old is tin?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

68 this month.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Maybe it doesn't work on goats. Old or otherwise.



Could just be the formulation. Glucosamine chondroitin didn't work on me or my GF either, but we use one that works now.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Could just be the formulation. Glucosamine chondroitin didn't work on me or my GF either, but we use one that works now.


So what was the secret for you two? Something with shellfish in it?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> So what was the secret for you two? Something with shellfish in it?


Solgar Labs 
Extra Strength

Glucosamine
Hyaluronic acid
Chondroitin
MSM

Shellfish free

Other formulations didn't do anything, this one you could tell the difference in the first week. Knees kept improving for at least 2 years.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> So what was the secret for you two? Something with shellfish in it?





hdavis said:


> Solgar Labs
> Extra Strength
> 
> Glucosamine
> ...


I was /almost/ sure I typed "without shellfish".

But anyway - this stuff?

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/sol...zR_I--f1AFlUXgAhOhEZ8JIh9HwhBpFMaAskUEALw_wcB


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I was /almost/ sure I typed "without shellfish".
> 
> But anyway - this stuff?
> 
> https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/sol...zR_I--f1AFlUXgAhOhEZ8JIh9HwhBpFMaAskUEALw_wcB


That's it.:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> 68 this month.


Sorry dude . Your old! 

I'll be 50 next month . I might make it ... I might not! :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Solgar Labs
> Extra
> Hyaluronic acid
> Chondroitin
> ...


I'm confused ..glucosamine is calcium.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

blacktop said:


> I'm confused ..glucosamine is calcium.


It's a sugar. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glucosamine)


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

Interestingly even though it's apparently technically a type of sugar "it doesn't appear to affect blood sugar levels or insulin sensitivity."*

*https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...ritis/expert-answers/glucosamine/faq-20058151


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Sisyphus said:


> It's a sugar. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glucosamine)


Wikipedia? Seriously?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

blacktop said:


> I'll be 50 next month . I might make it ... I might not! :laughing:


I didn't think I'd make 50. If I'd only known...


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

RangoWA said:


> Wikipedia? Seriously?


I thought it is a nice introductory article. It covers the basics and a little more, providing balanced information pro and con.


----------

